# Cycling question



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

I know this subject has been beaten to death but here goes:

Can I use an existing filter (AC110) off one of my tanks and put it
on my new tank to jumpstart the cycle process on a new tank? 

New tank has no fish yet...just crushed coral substrate with live/limestone rocks.

Thanks again,


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Seem to be a highy suggested way to do it...has worked for me in the past as long as you keep the existing media in it.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Thats the best way to start a tank IMO. The tank will be cycled and ready for fish almost instantly. You can always add some more bio media to the old filter. Than when you return the filter to the other tank you will have good bacteria already growing on the new bio media. Take out the newer bio media from the old filter and put the bio media in the new filter for the tank. Now you will have 2 filters full of good bacteria. Than you're golden


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, I've done that before many times. Just make sure you have some bio load in there so you don't starve the bacteria that you have.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone...just confirmed what I was thinking as well.

Tony, so I should put some fish in there right away? Just monitor wc, ph, ammonia, etc...and should be ok?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would definitely put fish in there right away. Just be slow and steady with the fish additions. The bacteria count is always based on your bio load as that's its food source. Test the water frequently to ensure they stay within parameters. If you see high levels of anything, its always safest to just go ahead and do a WC.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^ Needs an ammonia source if you don't put fish in immediately. Fish flakes could do it.

I've transferred filters\media several times just to avoid a month's long cycle. That's the best way to do it if you're certain your other tanks exhibit any signs of disease.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

One more thing...can I add 1-2 buckets from my existing tank to the new tank to speed up the cycle?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

In theory that wont help speed up the cycle. All the beneficial bacteria is in the filter and substrate. Not free swimming in the water. IMO using your old tank water will make the switch easier on your fish, especially if you are moving fish over from another tank right away. There is no harm using a couple buckets of the old water. Thats how I would do it. Others will probably say dont bother using the old water. What ever works best for you!


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> In theory that wont help speed up the cycle. All the beneficial bacteria is in the filter and substrate. Not free swimming in the water. IMO using your old tank water will make the switch easier on your fish, especially if you are moving fish over from another tank right away. There is no harm using a couple buckets of the old water. Thats how I would do it. Others will probably say dont bother using the old water. What ever works best for you!


Thanks..just an FYI..I won't be moving fish from my old tank (SA cichlids)...the new tank will have Africans and/or Tanganyikans...


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

adanac50 said:


> Thanks..just an FYI..I won't be moving fish from my old tank (SA cichlids)...the new tank will have Africans and/or Tanganyikans...


Good to hear another African keeper. You will have to post some pictures of your African tank when you set it up.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Good to hear another African keeper. You will have to post some pictures of your African tank when you set it up.


Used to keep Africans for many years before I switched to SA cichlids...I started missing my Africans..solution: new tank...best of both worlds...:bigsmile:


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Saw a clip on YouTube labelled "Cycle a fish tank in 3 min"...the guy squeezed his existing sponge into a small cup and poured it into
his new tank with Africans in it and you are good to go...


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

adanac50 said:


> Saw a clip on YouTube labelled "Cycle a fish tank in 3 min"...the guy squeezed his existing sponge into a small cup and poured it into
> his new tank with Africans in it and you are good to go...


Yes, this is a common way to cycle a tank if you use your sponges as bio media. I don't. I have Seachem Matrix amongst others as my Bio media. Matrix is little rocks so you can squeeze them out. You have to put them in the new filter the as we mentioned above.

Welcome back to the African world. What are your stocking plans?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Less effective than swapping biomedia but if you're using only 2 sponge filters that's the best thing to do


----------

